# Hervorheben der top-frame grafik



## LittleBoy85 (17. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage, ich bin gerade dabei eine Homepage, die ich mal erstellt hatte neu zu erstellen, da mir die alte von einem Hacker gelöscht wurde.
Da fällt mir nun ein Problem auf.

www.pams.de .vu

Man sieht zwar oben im topframe die Grafik, aber ich finde die müsste etwas hervorgehoben werden. Einfach auffälliger werden.
Habt ihr eine Idee, mit welchen Farben oder Designes ich das Ganze besser rüber kommen lassen könnte? *g*

Lieben Gruß,
LittleBoy85


----------



## AKrebs70 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Bei deinem Link fehlt noch was.
Gruß Axel


----------



## LittleBoy85 (17. Juni 2005)

Hi, er nimmt einfach das .de .vu nicht an

www . pams . de . vu


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Juni 2005)

Ach herje...

Was soll man zu dieser Seite sagen? Denke mal nicht, dass du dazu konstruktive Kritik hören willst, da es dir um den Banner zu gehen scheint... *mund halt*

Wie wäre es mit einer einfarbigen Schrift? Und diese dann beveled oder embossed? Könnte ich mir jedenfalls recht gut dazu vorstellen.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Es hat einen Grund, warum diese Domains auf dieser Seite nicht akzeptiert werden....


----------



## LittleBoy85 (18. Juni 2005)

hi, du kannst ruhig erhlich sein was die Seite anbelangt =)

Ich hab das mit dem Menü auch erkannt und geändert.

Wenn es doof is, dann kannst du es mir ruhig sagen 

Lieben Gruß,
LittleBoy85


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Juni 2005)

Na ja, grafisch gesehen ist die Seite natürlich nicht ein Idealfall. Auch die Aufteilung des Menüs Tabellen und die Aufteilung mit Frames ist total veraltet...also wenns ne gute Seite werden soll, würde ich mir erstmal alles nötige dafür anlesen und es dann nochmal versuchen. Wenns aus purem Spaß ist, dann lass es einfach so


----------



## LittleBoy85 (18. Juni 2005)

hehe ok! =)

das Problem ist nur, dass ich mich nicht sonderlich mit PHP, oder html auskenne. Ich erstelle das alles immer mit Dreamweaver, hauptsächtlich im Layout-Modus... :-(

Hätte dann wohl auch andere Frames gewählt .

Lieben Gruß,

LittleBoy85


----------

